# Raw Propolis Pricing?



## rtoney (Apr 20, 2011)

Watched a video on here of someone harvesting propolis, he said around 5.00 per oz.


----------



## The Honey Householder (Nov 14, 2008)

4 oz order ebay for $17.95. Wholesale for $40 a lb uncleaned.


----------

